# Pinky, are you pondering what I’m pondering?



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

*I think so, Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking... I mean, what would the children look like?*


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 2, 2008)

Great collection... loooove your title!  Your pigment collection is fantastic


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 2, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 2, 2008)

You have a great collection!

Pinky and the Brain = amazing!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 2, 2008)

I especially love all your MSFs!


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 2, 2008)

Great collection, very well rounded! 
I love how you have a good colour spectrum of pigments!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

I love pinky and the brain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And you have a great collection!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## User93 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great colection! Everything is so lovely!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 2, 2008)

awsome collection.. i love all ur stuff


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great collection!! Us SAHM need to look good too!! Love it !


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I forgot to snap a pic of my Fafinettes too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great collection!! Us SAHM need to look good too!! Love it !_

 
Yup dh comes home and my eyes are done he asks "are we going out?" 
Nope just practicing


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 2, 2008)

I luuuuv ur collection! And omg...just 6 months! lol! ur wallet must be on fireeee!! hahha!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 3, 2008)

omg i love the pinky and the brain themed title!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Lapis (Apr 9, 2009)

Updated for my 1 year anni, missing some face stuff, all my liners and mascaras etc, sorry


----------



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

Great palettes!!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 9, 2009)

mmmm very sexy! can i come over and play in it lol


----------



## Lapis (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_mmmm very sexy! can i come over and play in it lol_

 
Come on over!


----------



## toshia (Apr 10, 2009)

Great collection! I'm loving the MSFs


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 10, 2009)

I know, your collection is delish!


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 13, 2009)

Great collection! You got a lot to play with =)


----------



## Lapis (Jun 29, 2009)

Retook the stash today due to utter boredom while locked in the bedroom getting away from my tiny terror, lol


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 30, 2009)

Love the collection, wow! And the title is hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loved Pinky and the Brain!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_And the title is hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loved Pinky and the Brain!_

 
 Me toooooo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Awesome collection!


----------



## val-x (Jul 2, 2009)

I think this question was asked before but what are the dupes for the smoking eyes quad? I wasn't into MAC when that collection came out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you in advance.


----------



## xSharon (Jul 6, 2009)

great palettes!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 6, 2009)

Loevly collection! Did I see Metal Rock in the midst of your MSF madness? Love it!!!!


----------



## Lapis (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_I think this question was asked before but what are the dupes for the smoking eyes quad? I wasn't into MAC when that collection came out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you in advance._

 
Showstopper-Espresso but showstopper turns up in plenty quads, I have it in 2 or 3
Satin Taupe- Perm
Next to Nothing- Vanilla
Smoking- Suspicion if you want a brown, Black Tied or Cloudburst if you want a black

I find that people praise smoking eyes but I have 2 holiday smokey eye palettes that are much better 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Loevly collection! Did I see Metal Rock in the midst of your MSF madness? Love it!!!!_

 
Yes you did, that's my baby


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

love all of it!


----------



## Lapis (Jan 15, 2010)

bumping for semi updated pics


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 15, 2010)

I love your collection! Such yummy stuff.


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, you have an awesome collection! (PS. I love your reference to Pinky and the Brain from Anamaniacs! I was imitating them the other day, but the kids these days just don't know what I'm talking about, haha).


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Really nice!!! Soo jealous of your two 180's.

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------

